# Rotary Valve Steam Engine



## rake60 (Jul 22, 2007)

These plans are for a vertical two cylinder rotary valve engine.
Another all bar stock design from the past.
*Rotary Valve Steam Engine Plans*


----------



## Ralph (Jul 22, 2007)

I LIKE IT. I just might have to give this one a try.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 24, 2007)

This does look like a nice engine.


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 12, 2007)

Just started building one of this engines. Finished crankshaft,bedplate cyl. holdingplate, main bearrings, just started on boring the cyl.block, that will  be finished tomorrow. post some pic. later. This will be the second steamengine i build. the first one was buildt 44 years ago when i was 13 yrs.


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 18, 2007)

here is a pic. of the rotary valve engine I am building, so far so good.
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w295/crankshafter/img159.jpg
as you can see I use steel cylinders and brass pistons :roll: 
[/img][/url] starting on the valveblock to morrow.


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 4, 2007)

Rake,
  Thanks for posting the plans.

Crankshafter,
  And thank you for posting the picture of your engine. How is yours coming along?

Ralph,
  Have you started on yours?

 I am going to make this one next.

Kenny


----------



## Bob Parker (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting the plans for this engine.

I just finished building this engine it was fun and it runs great. I am new to the hobby with this being the first engine I have built. I sure have learned a lot during it's fabrication. I'm sure the machining on this engine is not the greatest . However I'm learning and the engine does run great.
My next project is the Webster Engine Works 4 cycle Gas Engine.

Great site
Thanks Bob Parker


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your first engine Bob!

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello Bob, and welcome:

If I may ask a question. Did you use the 2-56 thread size that is shown in the drawing?

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## Bob Parker (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Kenny
Yes I did use 2/56 in areas that the plans called for. It seems to work.

Bob Parker


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is the status of the engines.

Here

Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 17, 2007)

Wonderful work Kenny, they are really coming on nicely.
I see you used the split web design then, did they work out ok for you?, or did you run into any problems, just to let the other builders know if it is a viable proposition on these types of engine.

John


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 17, 2007)

I still haven't found a thin saw blade to slit them. They are a press fit on the pins but I feel they do need a bolt with a slit. The other thing is I added a support between the cylinders and another one on the outside of the flywheel. I used a #2 center bit for the main shafts and 1/4" music wire for the shafts. That gave me the press fit. The shaft is extended past the flywheel so a drive pulley can go on it to run something. It took me a while to find the little bolts like Bob used. The steel bar in the pictures is my failed attempt at a one piece crank as I took too deep of a cut and bent it in the middle. As you can see, there is 5 crankshafts. One of them will be split in half so I can have two one cylinder engines. I have a crankshaft truing stand and they rotate true. I still need to make some fluted columns for the rest of them and couldn't bring myself to possible causing damage the ones that are made. 

Kenny


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Crankshafter and Kenny,
Nice photos and very nice work.

Kenny, I checked out your photobucket album. Are you building two of these engines?

Thanks for posting the plans Rake.

Phil


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Phil,

I am making four engines.

Two of them will be will be close to the drawings with outside cosmetic changes. I don't have the tooling to make them as per print.

I want to make the spacing wider between the cylinders on the second two so each cylinder will be separate from each other. That is why I chose that type of crankshaft as it is just a matter of making the center shaft on the crankshaft longer to push the cylinders futher apart.

Thanks for the compliments guys,

Kenny


----------



## charlesfitton (Oct 14, 2010)

the link for this engine turns into a Briggs and Stratton - type site, does anyone have a new link?

thanks


----------



## ref1ection (Oct 14, 2010)

These plans are part way down the page at this link along with many more.

http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html

Ray


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 14, 2010)

This was my version of the rotaty valve engine (i think it is the same one) it is a good engine to build and runs well, i finished mine earlier this year
Regards Max.........


----------



## Maryak (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice one Max...........Thanks for sharing. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

